# CMHR goes YOUTUBE



## Marty (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

We're quite busy at CMHR as usual and gearing up for the holidays.

Gini is doing the auction, Shannon is knee deep in paperwork, and I have started making holiday promotions for us via YOUTUBE.

We have our own channel now on YOUTUBE and I'd like you to see the two offerings there.

I have two more cooking right now and waiting on some updated pictures to use so do check back often. We can be found in a youtube search by putting in chances miniature horse rescue and we will come right up under user name of gini1944. Please check it out. Best wishes and enjoy.

I hope these links work.


----------



## Seashells (Oct 24, 2008)

Great videos! I enjoyed viewing them.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome work on those videos Marty! You are an awesome person and I know that Santa is watching you!


----------



## tnovak (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!! The first video brought tears to my eyes!


----------

